# Honda Work Light.



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I would love to make my existing halogen headlight detach from the base and be used like a spotlight or flashlight. That would be useful at night to check inside the auger housing etc. I would need to add wire and change out the mounting hardware.

Has anyone done this?


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Just a thought, why not put a clip on led light. Then you don't have to hack up a beautiful Honda.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

EarthWindandFire said:


> I would love to make my existing halogen headlight detach from the base and be used like a spotlight or flashlight. That would be useful at night to check inside the auger housing etc. I would need to add wire and change out the mounting hardware.
> 
> Has anyone done this?


The hard part is figuring out a bracket that has a release on it to make the light hand held. It would be very easy to wire up a coil cord similar to an old telephone cord. 
In my opinion you are over complicating something what a pocket flashlight or a key chain flashlight would easily remedy.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have to agree with Super on this one. The less complex, the less prone to failure.


----------



## EarthWindandFire (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm leaning toward a wearable led light that fits around your head with a strap. I already have one of these and it works great. Another idea is the Black & Decker Snakelight.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

And no cutting.


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

As a retired physics teacher and mechanical "nut" - the coiled wire, extending headlight seems "cool" but I must agree with the other posts, a basic LED flashlight attached/clipped to the unit is clearly the simplest method.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

EarthWindandFire said:


> I'm leaning toward a wearable led light that fits around your head with a strap. I already have one of these and it works great. Another idea is the Black & Decker Snakelight.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


plus one on the headstrap LED. I have a few of them.....nice to be able to have both hands free and a light pointing exactly where you need it. i even mounted two on my snotek, not winter tested yet, but man are they bright .


----------

